# 2006 exhaust help pleasseee!!



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i just bought jba mid pipes wit no cats i need to know where i can find o2 sensors so i can not have the check engine light on any help will e apreciated guys


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not sure where you reside, but a good local GM tuner should be able to hook you up. Maybe state your general area and someone should be able to help...


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

reidlou29 said:


> i just bought jba mid pipes wit no cats i need to know where i can find o2 sensors so i can not have the check engine light on any help will e apreciated guys


Unless you get the trouble code tuned out, you're going to have the check engine light on with no cats. No way around it.


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

options:
1. you can have them tuned out, ,i think most handheld programers will do this or get ahold of someone who can custom tune GM vehicles with HPTuners or the like.
2. Buy (2) cats and (2) 02 sensors and have them installed. Clear the codes and drive her around.. And you will also have to drillout bung holes for the 02s.

I think you easiest/cheapest option is to have someone tune them out for you.
What is your locale? There might be a tuner or atleast someone with a handheld that could tune them out for you that lives near by.


----------

